# XM Peripheral Dock



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*FS: XM Peripheral Dock 19.00*









If your MKV did not come with XM and you have a small XpressEZ you will need this to power up and plug your HU to. This sells for 19.00 + SH. This will enables you to dock







.

https://catalog.amazon.com/abi...M9C6K 

2002-2007 VOLKSWAGEN VEHICLES TO AUXILIARY AUDIO INPUT AND +5V OUTPUT TO SATELLITE TUNER. 

_Modified by japoipnoi at 8:08 PM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by japoipnoi at 11:07 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: XM Peripheral Dock 19.00 (japoipnoi)*

Still for sale.


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: XM Peripheral Dock 19.00 (japoipnoi)*

Bump.


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: XM Peripheral Dock 19.00*

Up.


----------

